
Ask HN: What are the most clever “email collecting pop-overs” that you've seen? - Huhty
You know when you land on a page on a random website and a few seconds later a pop-over appears asking for something, usually an email address. What unique tactics have you seen that really caught your attention?
======
kup0
If I encounter these, I immediately block these permanently with uBlock if the
site is useful, otherwise I never return.

Throwing it in my face makes me less likely to do it.

------
HoopleHead
Wow! Just Wow!I guess you must be an advertiser to think anyone actually has
any positive thoughts at all about those things.

[http://stiobhart.net/2015-05-04-overlays-new-
popups/](http://stiobhart.net/2015-05-04-overlays-new-popups/)

and

[http://stiobhart.net/2015-08-18-jsoverlaysrevisited/](http://stiobhart.net/2015-08-18-jsoverlaysrevisited/)

